# Frosty walkies this morning!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of us out our frosty walk this morning! 
Video of my ball obsessed cockapoo!









Looking rather dashing in her equafleece!









Smiles!









Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely happy cockapoo pics .. just what I needed this morning   

You look stunning in your red equafleece


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What lovely photos!


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous pooch  whats an equafleece? x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!! it was very frosty in aberdeen today too. xxx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I love walking her in the frost! Love the grass crunching underfoot and the fact that I don't have too much mud on maggies coat! Video doesnt seem to have worked tho. :-( Emma x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It was yucky rain here

Lovely pics!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am waiting for Spring ... not that I am wishing my life away .. but fed up with cold and wet weather ... want lighter evenings and less soggy walks with my poos .. Honey is covered in mud each day .. is so Picnic but I cant see the mud on her so much lol


----------



## leslie75 (Jan 30, 2012)

aw he doesn't seem to mind his jacket at all! so cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww looking good!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely pictures! He looks so handsome in his equafleece!


----------

